# Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

					Der Patch 2.0 für Sim City ist bereits sei längerem angekündigt und soll zahlreiche Probleme lösen. Heute wird er nun auf die Server aufgespielt, die dazu abgeschaltet werden. Ab 22 Uhr muss dann für zwei Stunden auf Sim City 5 verzichtet werden, aber es ist ja für einen guten Zweck, denn sollte der Patch fruchten, dürfte Maxis Simulation deutlich spielbarer werden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*


----------



## mannefix (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Ah, ich freu mich so.

Ich finde das Spiel absolut toll!!

Es darf natürlich nicht sein, dass so ein Hammerspiel total verbugt auf den Markt kommt!!

Das kostenlose Spiel (BF3) akzeptiere ich als Versöhnung.

Was ich noch gut finde, ist das EA ja jetzt wie wild nachbessert. Hoffentlich hält es so lange an, dass der Titel auch wirklich TOP ist (also auch überall wieder angesehen ist). Bei über 1 Million Käufer stehen die Chancen auch sehr gut. Das kann sich nicht mal EA leisten. Wünschenswert wäre ein Patch-Service wie bei Blizzard (SC).

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Ich habe das Spiel mit 4670 und GTX 680 gespielt (je derselbe Xeon 1230V2). Mit der 4670 macht es keinen Spass. Da kann man nicht weich reinzoomen. Mit der 680er ja, aber es kam öfters zu tearing (ist wohl nicht so schlimm bei einem Aufbauspiel). Internetaktivierung stört mich nicht. Die Weitergabe von Daten sollte aber penibel und verbraucherfreundlich sein. Hier ist noch der Gesetzgeber gefragt.

Die Extraausgabe von PCGH für SimCity - Black Edition- ist super, Ausgabe 02/13!! Danke dafür!! Der Preis mit 7,99 Euro fast geschenkt.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



mannefix schrieb:


> Was ich noch gut finde, ist das EA ja jetzt wie wild nachbessert.


Das ist nicht gut, sondern das Mindeste, was Maxis tun muss. Viele der Bugs mussten einfach vor dem Release bekannt gewesen sein, aber das Spiel wurde dennoch veröffentlicht. Andere Publisher sind da mittlerweile ehrlicher und verkaufen ausgezeichnete Alpha und Beta Versionen deutlich günstiger als die Vollversion.


----------



## Andrej (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Solange ich dort nur Dörfer bauen kann - WIRD ES NICHT GEKAUFT.
EA hat das Spiel voll versaut.


----------



## Koksi (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Andrej schrieb:


> Solange ich dort nur Dörfer bauen kann - WIRD ES NICHT GEKAUFT.
> EA hat das Spiel voll versaut.


ob es voll versaut ist kann ich nicht sagen aber als ich die Map größe gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur:das ist nicht sim CITY sondern sim VILLAGE  werds mir warscheinlich holen sobalt das ganze mal ne ordentliche Größe hat und diese aber millionen bugs gefixed sind über die sich alle beschweren.


----------



## Schokomonster (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Nach dem was ich so darüber gehört hab würde es 0.2 besser treffen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Als wenn die geplante Server-Downtime unter den ganzen anderen Downtimes irgendwie auffallen würde.  Ich warte mit meiner Stadt mal noch 2-3 Wochen ab, die bisherigen Erfahrungen waren nervig genug.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Infernal-jason (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Das ganze spiel ist schon ein bug. 
Die müssten schon die glassbox engine neu schreiben und größere maps einfügen , damit ichs kaufe. Aber da EA schon den größten teil der kohle hat, werden die sich bestimmt die mühe sparen.


----------



## Wendigo (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Koksi schrieb:


> ob es voll versaut ist kann ich nicht sagen aber als ich die Map größe gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur:das ist nicht sim CITY sondern sim VILLAGE  werds mir warscheinlich holen sobalt das ganze mal ne ordentliche Größe hat und diese aber millionen bugs gefixed sind über die sich alle beschweren.


 
Für sowas werden in der heutigen Zeit Addons veröffentlicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Ich warte bis das Game in der Cornflakesschachtel erscheint


----------



## DannyL (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Ich bin froh, dass ich das Spiel zurück gegeben habe, habe es bis zur Rückgabe nicht einmal spielen können. Anfangs waren es die Server, dann kurz darauf ein Patch, der das Spiel nicht mehr starten ließ und netterweise brachte das darauffolgende Update keine Besserung. Den 5 Euro-Gutschein von Amazon für ein DLC habe ich dankend abgelehnt und das geschenkte Spiel habe ich nicht in Anspruch genommen. Das ganze ist nur ein schlechter Scherz von Maxis und EA.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das Game in der Cornflakesschachtel erscheint


 
Oder es bei der nächsten Oral-B bei liegt.


----------



## keinnick (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Ich hab das Game seit 4-5 Wochen nicht mehr gestartet. Die Maps sind einfach zu winzig. Ich frage mich wirklich wo das Problem ist, dem Spieler (von mir aus nur im Singleplayer-/Private-Mode) z. B. die 4 x Mapgröße zu geben.... ich glaub ich warte auf Patch 4.0 und dann auf Sim City 2020


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das Game in der Cornflakesschachtel erscheint


  Der war gut, Doc !

btt: Ich dachte auch beim lesen der Headline, fein, nun sind sie immerhin schon mal soweit, das sie die Downtimes ankündigen, es wird schon noch..., nach dem Pre-Alpha kommt ja die Alpha und danach schon gleich das Betarelease: Und nun könnte man(n) mal langsam ans zocken denken..


----------



## Klarostorix (22. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das Game in der Cornflakesschachtel erscheint


 Selbst das ist für mich ausgeschlossen


----------



## Gamer090 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich warte bis das Game in der Cornflakesschachtel erscheint


 
Oh ja bitte, dann kaufe ich das Spiel bzw die Cornflakesschachtel auch, dann habe ich für das Geld zwei Sachen die etwas füllen. Das eine den Magen und das andere die Festplatte 

Es wäre besser wenn man endlich auch Offline spielen könnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es wäre besser wenn man endlich auch Offline spielen könnte.



Ein frommer Wunsch, ich glaube da bekommt man eher ein Patch für ein Happy Meal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laudian (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Prinzipiell hätte ich ja Lust auf eine Städtesimulation, aber beliebig große Maps und ein Echtzeit-Multiplayer wären schon das mindeste.
Im Idealfall würde ich mir wünschen, dass 2 Spieler auf der selben Map bauen können... Wenn sie entsprechend groß wäre.


----------



## Klarostorix (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein frommer Wunsch, ich glaube da bekommt man eher ein Patch für ein Happy Meal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  Doc deine Kommentare sind einfach zu köstlich


----------



## Flaschepommesfrites (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*

Bullsh*t der Patch, meine Städte werden Serverseitig immernoch falsch berechnet und ich muss diese fast regelmäßig zurücksetzen!
Hinzu kommen ständige Verbindungsabbrüche ,sowie dass sich "Origin im offline Modus" befindet. 
Bei anderen Origin Spielen passiert mir das erstaunlicherweise überhaupt nicht.


----------



## MESeidel (23. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Koksi schrieb:


> ob es voll versaut ist kann ich nicht sagen aber als ich die Map größe gesehen habe dachte ich mir nur:das ist nicht sim CITY sondern sim VILLAGE  werds mir warscheinlich holen sobalt das ganze mal ne ordentliche Größe hat und diese aber millionen bugs gefixed sind über die sich alle beschweren.


Natürlich beschweren sich nur die unzufriedenen.
Die zufriedenen spielen und nerven nicht den Rest der Welt mit Ihren Problemen...

Ich hoffe Sie haben das Spiel zumindest probiert.
Denn sonst können solche Aussagen ja nicht zu ernst sein.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Für sowas werden in der heutigen Zeit Addons veröffentlicht


 Beim EA?
Da gibt es wohl eher 10 DLCs als ein Addon.

Da schau ich doch mal in mein Geschenk von EA (NFS:MW 2012).
12 DLCs für über 100€ könnt ich noch dazu kaufen.
Da kostet ein Jahr bei den meisten MMO und P2W weniger.


----------



## mannefix (24. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 2.0 kommt heute, Serverdowntime angekündigt*



Flaschepommesfrites schrieb:


> Bullsh*t der Patch, meine Städte werden Serverseitig immernoch falsch berechnet und ich muss diese fast regelmäßig zurücksetzen!
> Hinzu kommen ständige Verbindungsabbrüche ,sowie dass sich "Origin im offline Modus" befindet.
> Bei anderen Origin Spielen passiert mir das erstaunlicherweise überhaupt nicht.


 
Verdammt! Ich habe mich so gefreut. Mal sehen was da noch an Patches kommt.


----------

